# What's your favorite load?



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Also, patterning at 20 and 30 is not redundant... You will see a difference. At 20yards you'll want cyl or sk choke. Probably cyl, skeet chokes are made to put lead in a 30" circle at 20yrds, steel patterns tighter ( if you're really shooting them that close) 30 will be sk or ic.


----------



## Buckshot556 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yea so I patterned the rio and hevi metal loads with the mod choke I use at 20 and 30. They were identical looking patterns at 20 but 30 the rio was in fact tighter. Definitely an eye opening experience seeing how few (none) of the pellets actually hit the quarter sized bullseye I drew on the paper. I will try some different chokes soon


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Kent 3.5" 4 shot 1 3/8 ounce out of my A5 with cabelas mid range and extended range chokes. #2 shot shoots nice as well


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Buckshot556 said:


> Yea so I patterned the rio and hevi metal loads with the mod choke I use at 20 and 30. They were identical looking patterns at 20 but 30 the rio was in fact tighter. Definitely an eye opening experience seeing how few (none) of the pellets actually hit the quarter sized bullseye I drew on the paper. I will try some different chokes soon


Don't try and put pellets in a quarter, put up a paper plate and make sure it's covered well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

